# anniston alabama



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

any opinions on living near here and what the cycling scene is like around here?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I just moved to the Florida panhandle this summer and some of the people I have started riding with here mentioned that they go to annistion (I believe in the spring) to watch a crit and do a ride there as part of the weekend.

I grew up in the southeast but don't have too much experience with northern Alabama, but I would enjoy the terrain in that area for cycling. There are a few races etc. in that area and depending on your idea of a reasonable drive there are plenty of races between Nashville, Chattanooga and Atlanta. If touring, centuries or the like are your thing then seems that there are plenty of those as well.

With your access in the foothills of the Appalachian Mountains and mountains themselves there are some pretty neat places to go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have a specific interest let me know, my brother is a cyclist and moved to B-ham about 3 months ago.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Contact the Northeast Alabama Bicycle Club.

http://www.neabc.org/

The Chief Ladiga trail is nearby. www.trailexpress.com. Lots of good riding in and near Anniston!


----------



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

kytyree said:


> If you have a specific interest let me know, my brother is a cyclist and moved to B-ham about 3 months ago.


how does he like living there aside from cycling? where was he living before?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

so far so good I think, he has been busy with a new job so hasn't gotten out to see everything yet but he seems to like it well, he was in phoenix before.

another of my friends went to college at Samford and enjoyed the city as well.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I grew up in Anniston. My folks still live there.
I live in B'ham now.

Nice riding but little as of group rides. 

Shoot me a pm and include what you are looking for ie. schools, eats and what not.
I will do the best I can.

BTW, where are you moving from. I should be able to at least compare.


----------



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

i am moving from michigan, detroit. is b'ham a nice city, its only like 1hr from anniston
right? so basically you do all your riding by yourself, also is there alot of mtb'ing?
are there any decent bike shops around?

thanks


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*Bump*



peabody said:


> also is there alot of mtb'ing?


http://www.bump.org/trails/?trid=omsp


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

*Anniston*

Birmingham is OK.
We do have some decent shops and every shop has group rides all week long.
I think Birmingham is a good, very good cycling city but some motorist seem to not like cyclist but that is the case in every city I have ever ridden in.
Birmingham has Oak Mountain State Park which has some good trails and there are other trails around too.

Anniston is about an hour drive but it is not a good drive. Very dangerous highway and always under construction, at least for the past 9 years or so.
I commuted it for about a year. man I am glad I don't do that any more.

Anniston has some good riding as well. A Rails to Trails section "Cheif Ladiga".
The ride to and up to Cheaha Park is nice and is a good workout as it is the highest point in Alabama.
They hold a Century in Anniston the following day of a well organized crit that they have been doing for over 15 years.
they also have Kentuk and have trails at Cheaha State Park (I have never ridden Cheaha trails) But organized rides might be hard to come by. I usually ride by myself while visiting my folks.

Anniston is a small town. Lots of negative but more positive. If you dig golf, the Annistion CC is the best deal going. The course is not all that great but really none of the courses in Annistion are. You need to check it out.

I just cannot figure out why in the hell anyone would move there. (just kidding) But hey my parents did and they seem to like it. I would move back there if my career would allow me but I need the support of a larger city to make it work.

if you have any additonal questions give me a shout.


----------



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

i flew into atlanta when i interviewed and that seemed like a typical big city, just
wondering how b'ham compared. the people i interviewed with said to live in
oxford or jacksonville, jacksonville sounded good because it was a college town
but i didnt have time to drive thru it. is there any decent place to live between anniston
and b'ham?


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Most families have left Annistion as the school system is really bad. (moved to J'ville and Oxford)
Due to this the housing market sucks which means you can probably get a really good deal on some property.

There are good places in Annistion to live. 
There are good places to live in Birmingham too.

Jacksonville is only 15 minutes or so out of Anniston. Good schools and yes a college.
But it is a small college with not much going on up there. The Cheif Ladiga trails goes through the campus but I would get bored as all get out riding it all the time.

Oxford has gotten a bunch of Anniston residents too. It is growing but still not much there.

The worst thing about the area is the lack of restruants. Yeah you have the Outbacks and such, but nothing interesting and good. Unless you like Mexican slop and bad Chinese. 

I really don't care for Hotlanta. I could never imagine riding there but there is a ton there and any food you could wish for.

Birmingham is growing leaps and bounds. Actually population wise it is growing faster than Atlanta. We have great riding and some really nice restruants (yet not a bunch)
It still has a smallish town feel but it is not. I just don't get the same vib from Atlanta.
Atlanta sort of freaks me out. I have never been able to put my finger on why.

Speaking of why, who did you interview with in Anniston.
How old are you and do you have a family?


I am not exactly sure what you want to know. Keep asking and maybe I will hit on it.

good luck with your decision


----------

